# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  دفاتر تموت من الضحك

## مقصدي علوي

مرحبآآآآآآآآآ

دفاتر تمووووووووووووووووت من الضحك...
^_^


دفتر متقاعد ليش.....؟

ابو ستين



دفتر شايف نفسه ليه.....؟ 

انجليزى 


دفتر يدور في الشوارع ليش.....؟

فاضي 



دفتر يصيح ليش.....؟ 

مسطر


دفتر مراهق ليش.....؟

ابو عشرين


دفتر بيروح النار ليش.....؟ 

ابو وجهين


دفتر دبلوماسي .....؟

ابو سلك 



دفتر صايع ليش.....؟

مالقى شنطة تلمه 



دفتر مخرف ليش.....؟

ابو ميه !!!


هاا وش رايكم^ـ^ منقول

انتظر ردودكــــــم الحلوهـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

*هههههههههههههه*

*والله حلوين اني عندي نغمة جوال نفس الشي هههه*

*ام هادي تموت* 


دفتر يصيح ليش.....؟ 

مسطر
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *والله حلوين اني عندي نغمة جوال نفس الشي هههه*
> 
> *ام هادي تموت* 
> 
> 
> دفتر يصيح ليش.....؟ 
> 
> ...



 دوووووووووم
تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههههههه
يسلمو ..مشكورة خيتو
بجد مسخرة ..
تحياتيـ .....

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> ههههههههه
> يسلمو ..مشكورة خيتو
> بجد مسخرة ..
> تحياتيـ .....



دوووووووووم

تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*ههههههههههههههههه
تشكري*

----------


## طيف المشاعر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووين 
يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح الحلووو

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

هههههههههههههه

شو هل الأبدااع في اختيااار الموضيع الجيدة

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *تشكري*



تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووين 
> يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح الحلووو



تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> شو هل الأبدااع في اختيااار الموضيع الجيدة



تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## أموله

هههههههههه يسلموو جد روعه

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> هههههههههه يسلموو جد روعه



تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## الباسمي

هههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورين على الطرح الحلو

----------


## قنعوز

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموو على الطررح المضحكـ...
*

----------


## قطعة سكر

هههههه
حلوة
ههههههههههه
يسلمو ع الطرح لاعدمنا جديدك

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> هههههه
> حلوة
> ههههههههههه
> يسلمو ع الطرح لاعدمنا جديدك



 الله يسلم الايادي على الرد 
انوتي مصفحي 
انار الله طريقك بنور الايمان
دمتى بخير

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

>>.. يااااااااااو
ياحلووهم .. << 
>> .. ههههااي
تسلميين لي يالغلـا ..<<
>>.. اووو ربي يعاافييج

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> >>.. يااااااااااو
> 
> ياحلووهم .. << 
> >> .. ههههااي
> تسلميين لي يالغلـا ..<<
> 
> >>.. اووو ربي يعاافييج



الله يسلم الايادي على الرد 
انوتي مصفحي 
انار الله طريقك بنور الايمان
دمتى بخير

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

ههههههههههههه حلوه ذي 

دفتر مخرف ليش.....؟

ابو ميه !!!

----------


## ward roza <3

سلام 

والله يسلمووو ع هيك نكت 


ام هادي تموت من الضخك << ماشفتك متي ( سم الله عليي )

دفتر صايع ليش ؟؟

مالقه شنطه تلمه

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههههههههههههههههه عجبني كتير الموضوع شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> ههههههههههههه حلوه ذي 
> 
> دفتر مخرف ليش.....؟
> 
> ابو ميه !!!



 دوووووووووم ياربي الضحكه الحلوه
تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> سلام 
> 
> والله يسلمووو ع هيك نكت 
> 
> 
> ام هادي تموت من الضخك << ماشفتك متي ( سم الله عليي )
> 
> دفتر صايع ليش ؟؟
> 
> مالقه شنطه تلمه



 دوووووووووم ياربي الضحكه الحلوه
تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> ههههههههههههههههه عجبني كتير الموضوع شكرا على الموضوع



 دوووووووووم ياربي الضحكه الحلوه
تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هههههههههههههه غير شكل هالدفااتر حركاات

يعطيك العافية حبابة والله يسعد لك أيامك ياارب..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> هههههههههههههه غير شكل هالدفااتر حركاات 
> يعطيك العافية حبابة والله يسعد لك أيامك ياارب.. 
> موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
> 
> دمتي بعين المولى الجليل



 دوووووووووم ياربي الضحكه الحلوه
تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههههههه*

*يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه 
**
*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه*



 دوووووووووم ياربي الضحكه الحلوه
تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## رحيق الامل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمو ع الطرح الخفيف
ما صدقت افتكيت من المدرس بس ونجحت
لا صايع ولا يصيح...........................الخ
خلاص الزمن الي بالي بالك خلاص انتها
الحين الدغاتر بتنقرض
هههههههههههههههه
تحياتو

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلمو ع الطرح الخفيف
> ما صدقت افتكيت من المدرس بس ونجحت
> لا صايع ولا يصيح...........................الخ
> خلاص الزمن الي بالي بالك خلاص انتها
> الحين الدغاتر بتنقرض
> هههههههههههههههه
> تحياتو



 دوووووووووم ياربي الضحكه الحلوه
تشكري على تعطيرك لمصفحي وموضوعي
داما عطرك وتنويرك مستمر في هذا المنتدى الغالي
انير طريقك بنور القران الكريم
دمتى بمحبة اهل البيت

----------


## thefactor

شكرا على موضوعك الجميبل ......
تحياتي

----------


## king of love

حلوين

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> شكرا على موضوعك الجميبل ......
> تحياتي



 العفو
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مقصدي علوي

> حلوين



 شكر على المرور

----------

